# @imnukensc



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ken, a question on your tractor. Do you have that stupid loop on the lower end of the tractor to release the hood?


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

Nope. I have a BX 2380. Has a hood latch up near the dash. Hood raises from there forward. Trying to remember........L2501? Anyway, on mine, I have to push down on the hood and then pull the latch.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Heck, I don't even remember what it is unless I look. 2401? I think. 

Supposedly you can pull the loop then use both hands to raise the hood. That isn't even close. Everytime I turned the loop loose it sprang back closed. I used a cord tied to the loop so I can keep it open then raise the hood. 

My old L series had the release in the hood ornament. I miss that.


----------

